# Electronic Calls



## Mike G (Dec 16, 2003)

Has anyone tried (or better yet) or had any luck with electronic calls, instead of the traditional reeds/calls?

I know that there are a few commercially available, and that they are rather spendy. But, I have an MP3 player and some MP editors and have found a couple sites with MP3's on them already. I can make quite a few combinations to try, and with almost 2 hours worth of space on the MP3 player, I can make a lot of variations. But, want to know if it's going to be worthwhile before I spend alot of efforts.

Thanks for the help and GL all!

Mike G.


----------



## taxidermist32 (Dec 14, 2003)

I've had a lot of luck so far with the Phantom Predator calls, they are pricey, but get the job done! I have had about 10 coyotes respond, and we've killed one. Lets just put it this way, I'm hunting in a thick swamp, and the call brought them close enoug to get a shot off. We've only had it for 2 weeks. I would definetely reccomend it!


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Throwing my vote in for the Foxpro. I've used mine for a couple of years now and in combination with the remote control (expensive, I know), I've had great success. Love that little call.


----------



## cope (Feb 1, 2004)

Just purchased a johnny stewart prey master digitical call. Once again it's pricey, but they work.I can call them within 200 yards of my house, this time of year, but haven't set up for a hunt, -20, too cold for me


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Mike G.

I have had a couple of digital callers including the Fox Pro. There was one thing I didn't like about them. If you pay close attention many of them have only five to seven seconds repeated over and over and over. I just purchsed an MP3 and have downloaded some very good 19 to 20 second howls, rabbit in distress etc, and am trying to find a good fawn in distress. I hook it up to a very cheap $139 tape caller I purchased at Smarthunter.com. I can't for the life of me remember the brand right now, Kirk something or other. Dennis Kirk? anyway also purchase a remote mike and you can turn it into a 75 yard remote caller. For hand calls I like open read, and after many years for electronic I now like to build my own system.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I am just finishing my 4th home made e-caller. I have the AMP, Rechargeable Battery, etc all housed in a insulated coffee mug.





































For the calling sounds a buddy and I purchased a few Johnny Stewart Calling CD's. We then recorded the tracks we wanted onto his computer with the aid of Gold Wave Sound Editing Software. Once this was done we isolated one sound loop from each of the tracks we wanted, and made a master CD. It was then a simple matter to download the sounds from the CD onto my MP3 Player. I have 14 tracks on my MP3 Player (they vary in length from a 3 howls to about a minute). The tracks are as follows :

1 - Coyote Locator
2 - Coyote Pup Distress
3 - Despirate Cries / Cottontail
4 - High Pitched Cottontail
5 - Cannine Puppies
6 - Distressed Housecat
7 - Meadowlark Distress
8 - Squealing Woodpecker
9 - Fawn Bleating
10 - Rodent Distress
11 - Coyote / Grey Fox Fight
12 - Coywolf Barks / Howls
13 - Lone Howl Locator
14 - Lone Coyote Challange

I have used the caller a couple times but am currently in the process of remodeling it. A friend built me an Integrated Circuit Voltage Regulator / Reducer that reduces 6 VDC to 3 VDC so I can run both the AMP and the MP3 Player off of the same rechargeable battery. However I ran into a snag and when wired up in this manner I get a buzzing noise that I have to figure out how to isolate. However when I power the MP3 Player with the recommended 2 - AA Batteries the sound is crystal clear with no buzz.

All totalled I have about $140.00 in this caller. I had the pleasure of building it myself, and probably most importantly if any one part breaks I can replace each part individually.

Good luck with your project.

SD Handgunner


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

SD Handgunner i have to say i think that is probaly the best homemade caller i have ever seen!!!! I have the foxpro and love it but that is a dandy that you fashioned there!


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks Brad. I got the idea of housing everything in an insulated coffee mug from a fellow on another forum. As I stated this is like the 4th generation caller I've built and each one seems to get a little better.

I had a total hip replacement on Jan. 13th, so had a lot of time on my hands to tinker with this caller during my recovery.

I do have a list of components if anyone is interested. A lot of the items needed for the caller were purchased at Radio Shack in Fargo ND.

SD Handgunner


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

SD. I may have to get that component list. I have a new place to hunt deer, IF I clean out some foxes. (Had a bad case of rabies going around.) I have to agree, that looks slick. and the calls you have custom loaded, cool.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks.

Shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] and I'll get the list to you. This was indeed a fun project. Now if I can eliminate the BUZZ when I power the MP3 Player with the Integrated Circuit Voltage Regulator I'll have it made.

The MP3 Player I used is no longer made. The reason I purchased it was #1 it was CHEAP ($40.00 at Walmart), and #2 the buttons are large enough to operate with gloves on.

In addition to the MP3 Players there are some guys using Digital Voice Recorders also as the sound source with great success. There are also a lot of sounds available on the net if a person knows where to look.

SD Handgunn


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Do you have that downloadable sound site handy? My home computer is giving me fits. I have an MP3 and have been trying to download sounds, but not having any luck. I'm sure it's the computer's fault as I *never* make any mistakes. :lol: Thanks.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Sure do. They can be found http://downloads.western-rivers.com/sound.php at this site.

SD Handgunner


----------

